# Lecteur de carte SD non détecté



## Haleyco (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis toute nouvelle sur ce forum et dès qu'il y a un problème, je ne suis pas très douée en informatique !

J'ai un lecteur de carte Apollo "USB 2.0 6 in 1 External". Jusqu'à présent tout marchait très bien, mais ma carte mémoire San Disk s'est cassée et j'ai du en acheter une nouvelle. Étant en Chine et ne voulant pas faire d'erreur, j'ai racheté la même marque. J'ai donc une carte mémoire 8GB San Disk SDHC Card.

Et lorsque je l'insère dans le lecteur de carte, lui même branché au port USB de mon Mac Book, rien ne se passe. Alors qu'avant, lorsque j'ouvrais iPhoto, le matériel était détecté et on me demandait si je voulais importer les photos.

J'avais déjà eu le même problème il y a deux ans, avec l'achat d'une même carte mémoire SD en Turquie, mais vu que ça marchait avec le câble de l'appareil photo, je n'avais pas cherché plus loin et avais importer mes photos comme ça. Mais aujourd'hui je n'ai pas le câble et j'ai vraiment besoin d'importer mes photos au fur et à mesure !

J'ai essayé de changer de port USB, d'insérer la carte en premier, puis en dernier, mais rien n'y fait ! J'ai passé toute la matinée sur des forums à chercher une solution mais je n'ai rien trouvé... :/

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Il se pourrait que les nouvelles cartes soient verrouillées, sur le coté de la carte on doit trouver un petit bouton poussoir qu'on peut déplacer 

Sinon vu la contenance de la carte (8 Go) il faudrait disposer d'un petit lecteur (MicroMate SanDisk) livré avec les cartes de forte capacité.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue

1) le verrouillage,on s'en fiche, c'est une protection contre l'écriture, pas contre la lecture 

2) effectivement, une carte de 8Go est une carte HC (haute capacité) > si le lecteur n'est pas compatible HC, il faudra en trouver un autre

bonne journée


----------



## Haleyco (29 Mai 2012)

Merci beaucoup de votre aide à tous les deux. Apparemment, je ne peux rien faire. Effectivement, le lecteur de cartes date un peu... :/ Quelle tristesse de devoir le changer alors qu'il fonctionne parfaitement avec d'autres cartes !
Malheureusement, rien n'était fourni lors de l'achat de la carte SD 8GB...

Merci quand même !  Bonne journée.


----------

